# Aquarium topper



## grneagle (Aug 6, 2007)

How do the aquarium toppers work for a cage.I thought I might use this for the babies


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

they rest on top of the aquarium and have a ladder extending down to the bottom so they can get up into the higher levels.

martins has a nice selection of toppers.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/toppers/


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i had the martin's topper for my young ones a few years back (gave it to a friend), and i found that the topper's biggest downfall is that the rats kept peeing in the corners of the first level, making the glass sides of the aquarium filthy very quickly, and the only way to clean that kind of thing up is to take the whole thing apart and wipe down the inside of the glass whenever it happens. it's rather inconvenient.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i suppose if you could get your rats litter trained then the pee thing wouldn't be an issue, but i could definitely see how that could be rather disgusting pretty quick.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

you know, i've been able to litter train them for droppings, but i've never been able to stop my rats from peeing in corners.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

You probably never will be able to get your rats to be litter trained for pee... its almost impossible with any rodent, I've had litter trained rabbits, guinea pigs, and rats, and never could i accomplish the whole pee in the box issue...


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think by the time u buy a cage topper then u should buy or make a totally new cage. I made a new cage out of hardware cloth and use my old aqauriums for pregnancies, qaurantines, and any other reason for them to not be able to be in the new cage. If you juss want a cage topper id suggest adding cloth (that u can throw away) in the sides and corners to kind of mask the pee on glass issue. I hope this helps all glass pee issues lol -Josh


----------

